# Who wants a free Broncolor monolight?



## Alpha

I have an older model but very solid Broncolor monolight that I've decided to give away here. I thought about selling it but would rather just see it go to a good home. There are so many people here who are dying to shoot with real lights but can't afford to and end up wasting their money on hot lights or cheap, weak strobes that break easily. 

A couple words about the light:
It's a Broncolor S80. It looks kind of like the older style Impact series lights, but it uses the newer Pulso line of modifiers. It's 600 w/s of real power. It's very sturdy and extremely reliable. I have used it on shoots with other photographers where we went for long enough that their lights overheated but it just kept on going. The color temp is pretty spot on across the board. Recycle times are good. I don't know a hell of a lot about the flash duration but I've never had any problems with curtain banding. That could be because most of my lenses have leaf shutters, however. Power adjusts down to 1/16th. The modeling light and flash tube are used but in good working order. It has a vented 5600K UV dome over the tube. I will include the plastic cover for the flash tube and a Wescott speed ring with the correct insert, plus an extra Pulso mount insert. Downsides are that modifiers are very expensive, and flash tubes are very expensive as well (they can run into the hundreds). I haven't shopped for a replacement tube in a while, but with a little research you can find one. It will accept a 600 w/s flash tube from the somewhat later Minicom series, if I remember correctly. That said, if you wanted to put a softbox on rather than buy modifiers you can hit the ground running. 

If you're interested, please reply here with a little bit about your shooting and what you would use the light for!


----------



## MLeeK

Can I nominate someone? I have a couple someone's in mind!


----------



## Alpha

Sure!


----------



## gryffinwings

I'd love to have a free monolight, I've personally never been to much of a fan of flash, and since I'd like to get into taking pictures for people a monolight would be great to have indoors when I don't want to use flash.


----------



## MLeeK

A monolight is flash.


----------



## IByte

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Can I nominate someone? I have a couple someone's in mind!



Awe Mleek you are going to sponsore moi? Lol


----------



## rexbobcat

MLeeK said:
			
		

> A monolight is flash.



I think he is thinking it's a hot light.


----------



## Stradawhovious

I would love a shot at this. I've been into photography for about a year and a half now, and have learned quite a bit. I have a few speedlights, but no real powerful flash, and it is rather limiting.  It would be great to have something with a bit more power for shots, but with two kids and a mortgage the toys fund is a bit 
light.  As far as the type of photography i do, I'm really just trying to learn at this stage and am dabbling in portrait, group shots, product style photography and high speed. 

If you send it my way, it would get a good home with a lot of use. It would be a great tool for me to experiment with light.


----------



## SamSpade1941

This is something I would like to put my name into the hat for as well,  the only flash I own is the one that came built into my camera, I cant afford to buy a speed light or anything else for that matter in the flash/ lighting department. Its just not in the realm of possibility for me, the wife's medical needs have to come first so any hobby stuff is strictly tertiary, I could use the light for shooting portraits and small items that I like to photo. It would be a nice tool have and experiment with.


----------



## o hey tyler

I'd be into it. I get to use some Broncolor monolights at work and they are very durable and high quality. Wouldn't at all mind having one for my personal rig. And I sure know I would get a ton of use out of it paired with my AB800.


----------



## sm4him

I've thought all night about whether to throw my hat in the ring for this.  I would LOVE to have it, and I think it could really help me improve, but I'll say up front that I've already been the recipient of one of pixmedic's free lenses, so I was hesitant to put my name in for this as well.

But I guess I will anyway, because I really could use it. I've been in the process of setting up a little, tiny "home studio" not to do anything professional, but just to LEARN more about portrait photography. This past year, I think I've really improved a good bit with the photography in my "comfort zone"--macro, florals, and to some degree abstracts. Not that I'm good at those, but at least I have a bit of a handle on what I need to do.  But portrait photography has always scared me! So, this year my goal is to learn portrait photography (and HDR, but that's another story) at least well enough that I'd feel comfortable doing it if asked. A friend has asked me to do (re-do, actually) her daughter's senior portraits, and just that freaks me out!

Anyway, I have a D5100, a Yongnuo speedlight, a really, really cheap, small shoot-through umbrella and a couple of really cheap light stands. I do have an adapter so I can put my speedlight on the light stand, and wireless triggers so I can use it the speedlight off camera.

I'd hoped to buy some lighting and flash accessories in the next few months, but that's not going to happen now. I'm a single mom of two boys that I'm trying to put through college and some recent events have put an end to any extra spending for the foreseeable future.  

So yeah, I'd love to have it. But mostly I think I've gotten my free thing and it should go to someone else.


----------



## jake337

I would love to have a real flash.....

I shoot mainly for fun, just a hobbyist.  But I would love to have a 3rd light into the mix as I currently use two sb600s.  My main love is portraits whether it be candid or posed.


----------



## jake337

MLeeK said:


> Can I nominate someone? I have a couple someone's in mind!




Me?  (Please be me!)


----------



## MLeeK

Hmmmm... I had thought of sm4him and miiLovely (I THINK that's the name!) quick off, but there are definitely quite a few! Put names in a hat and draw!


----------



## Alpha

I should add that you really really need to already own a softbox or be able to buy one to make use of this light. You can occasionally find cheap Broncolor modifiers on eBay, but to give you an idea of how obscene the prices are, a standard 70 degree reflector retails for more than $250. A replacement flash tube retails on Adorama for about $175. Broncolor makes some of the best (and in my opinion probably the best) lights money can buy, but they have a price to match. With that in mind, this is probably not the right flash for someone who is extremely financially challenged. In other words, if you think you would have to just stop using it entirely when the flash tube dies, it's probably not for you. Think of this like you would think of someone giving away an older model Porsche for free. Sounds like a great deal but the maintenance alone can be prohibitively expensive for some folks.


----------



## laynea24

I would love this! I have one speedlite, but I have been wanting another flash so I can be more creative. I do portraits and nature photography. There are also a few experimental things I've been wanting to try, but haven't been able to because the set ups require more than one flash! I do photo shoots for free because I don't feel like I am good enough or have enough equipment to charge. This factor makes it hard to save up for things. I hope you will consider me! Even if you don't, you are doing a great thing. Thanks.


----------



## Alpha

Could you folks who are throwing your name in the hat please post a link to some of your work or post a photo or two? Please include a photo you might actually shoot with the light. Nobody is going to be lighting macros of flowers or kids running around the backyard with this thing. It is basically a studio light.


----------



## jake337

The link to my flickr is in my sig.














































































































This one was with the new to me Interfit 2x3 sofbox w/eggcrate last night with a sb600, just for fun.


----------



## laynea24

I don't have any backdrops yet. I'm acquiring my gear little by little..


----------



## jake337

^^^Same hear,  You'll be amazed how much your system will have grown a few years from now!


----------



## sm4him

MLeeK said:


> Hmmmm... I had thought of sm4him and miiLovely (I  THINK that's the name!) quick off, but there are definitely quite a few!  Put names in a hat and draw!



Aww, thanks, MLeek! I appreciate that!




Alpha said:


> I should add that you really really need to already own a softbox or be able to buy one to make use of this light. You can occasionally find cheap Broncolor modifiers on eBay, but to give you an idea of how obscene the prices are, a standard 70 degree reflector retails for more than $250. A replacement flash tube retails on Adorama for about $175. Broncolor makes some of the best (and in my opinion probably the best) lights money can buy, but they have a price to match. With that in mind, this is probably not the right flash for someone who is extremely financially challenged. In other words, if you think you would have to just stop using it entirely when the flash tube dies, it's probably not for you. Think of this like you would think of someone giving away an older model Porsche for free. Sounds like a great deal but the maintenance alone can be prohibitively expensive for some folks.



Well, under NORMAL circumstances, I'd say that I could plan replacements into my budget, as I do with most things. But I'll be honest, I can't in good conscience claim I can do that for at least the next few months, depending on how some current things work out.

Also, while you're welcome to look at my Flickr page or 500px portfolio, there are really no shots there that would have been taken in a studio setting. As I said, for me, portrait photography is something I want to start working on, but to date the only ones I've done were my niece and her family (in an outdoor setting) and at my church--I don't have any of the photos from the sessions I did for church, and I wouldn't show them if I did. They were THAT bad, and they are a *part* of the reason why I want to work on that area.
One thing I would say about my pictures is that they have improved over the past year that I've been getting some help from some TPFers. I'm just now starting to work on portrait skills, but hopefully in a year they will have improved greatly as well.  Decent equipment helps.  

But then, I also don't know why I'm "defending" myself regarding what I'd do with it. I still think someone else should get it.   Plenty of deserving folks who I'm sure would appreciate it and use it well!


----------



## jake337

Alpha said:


> I should add that you really really need to already own a softbox or be able to buy one to make use of this light. You can occasionally find cheap Broncolor modifiers on eBay, but to give you an idea of how obscene the prices are, a standard 70 degree reflector retails for more than $250. A replacement flash tube retails on Adorama for about $175. Broncolor makes some of the best (and in my opinion probably the best) lights money can buy, but they have a price to match. With that in mind, this is probably not the right flash for someone who is extremely financially challenged. In other words, if you think you would have to just stop using it entirely when the flash tube dies, it's probably not for you. Think of this like you would think of someone giving away an older model Porsche for free. Sounds like a great deal but the maintenance alone can be prohibitively expensive for some folks.



How often is replacing the tube needed or how often have you replaced them?  Once, twice, three times per year?  I'm a bulk buyer so I would buy 3 or four when the tax man sends me my refund!


----------



## matreox

I would love to throw my name into the hat if possible, I would love to use it to create a nice home studio setup and EVENTUALLY once it's ready, start to do local photo shoots.
So you could very well start me off in a career, which ofcourse would be a HUGE stepping stone.

Can view some of my work on CenArtGallery - Photography/Art that is more of my specific genre of shots, I will be doing more portraits and pet portraits in my local area.
Good luck to everyone (but ofcourse I hope I win ) 

Very generous of you by the way, bless you.


----------



## pic_chick

I would like to put my name in the hat. I new to photography and have be wanting to vol. at the aspca to take photos for their website the one thing that has been holding me back is my lack of good lighting. Animals are hard to photo without great light so this could really help. Plus as my skills grow I am sure I will use it more and more. 
Flickr: Pic_Chick01's Photostream


----------



## Alpha

jake337 said:


> How often is replacing the tube needed or how often have you replaced them?  Once, twice, three times per year?  I'm a bulk buyer so I would buy 3 or four when the tax man sends me my refund!



Good question. Flash tubes in general are very long-lasting. They can go years without needing replacement, depending on how often you use them. I've replaced this unit's tube once, and it was quite a while ago.


----------



## jake337

Alpha said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often is replacing the tube needed or how often have you replaced them?  Once, twice, three times per year?  I'm a bulk buyer so I would buy 3 or four when the tax man sends me my refund!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Flash tubes in general are very long-lasting. They can go years without needing replacement, depending on how often you use them. I've replaced this unit's tube once, and it was quite a while ago.
Click to expand...



K and what about use with my current sb600s, would it either be one or the other?  Would I be able to sync them all together using the broncolor as my main and the sb600 for background and a hair light?


----------



## 12sndsgood

I'd like to throw my name into the hat. I have been working a lot on my portrait photography over the last year or so seeing as its something i'm enjoying more and more as I get into it, My lighting is a bit lacking. And have been wanting to add to it. Not sure what else you want to know. I'm sure there are a lot of people on here that are as deserving.




Caroline 0016s by Square1 photography, on Flickr




Caroline 0018s by Square1 photography, on Flickr




AprilM 0005s by Square1 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Alpha

jake337 said:


> K and what about use with my current sb600s, would it either be one or the other?  Would I be able to sync them all together using the broncolor as my main and the sb600 for background and a hair light?



Yep. I've used this as a key with portable flashes as fill or hair lights many times.


----------



## tirediron

I'm *NOT* throwing my name in, but I want to say, "Thank-you" for your gesture.  Someone is going to get a GREAT gift!


----------



## unpopular

I'll withdraw my own request sent via PM and nominate Jake. I think he could make better use than I could.


----------



## jake337

unpopular said:
			
		

> I'll withdraw my own request sent via PM and nominate Jake. I think he could make better use than I could.



Thank you. I'm very humbled.  I think any one one who gets this would make great use of it, including yourself.


----------



## jake337

tirediron said:
			
		

> I'm NOT throwing my name in, but I want to say, "Thank-you" for your gesture.  Someone is going to get a GREAT gift!



More than just a great gift!


----------



## jake337

So for whoever gets this great gift, what else would they need to get it up and running?


----------



## Village Idiot

I'd like to nominated myself so that I can see how tough Broncolor really is. I'd like to drop it from the top of the local hospital to see if it will survive.


----------



## unpopular

^^ the hospital? just in case you hit someone help is near by?


----------



## Village Idiot

unpopular said:


> ^^ the hospital? just in case you hit someone help is near by?



Correct. I could also tie several stories worth of extension cord on it and photograph it flashing the whole way down.

I would sacrifice a pocket wizard as well to test their vertical range capabilities.


----------



## Stradawhovious

So then...... When can I expect delivery of my free Monolight? :mrgreen:


----------



## Village Idiot

Stradawhovious said:


> So then...... When can I expect delivery of my free Monolight? :mrgreen:



Are you going to pick it up at the ground floor of the hospital?


----------



## sm4him

I've changed my mind. I said I already had my free thing, and I do...but I *could* really make good use of this, and what the heck, you're gonna give it to SOMEbody.  Plus, I promise to NEVER drop it from the top of the local hospital. 

Besides, things are looking up. Got my car replaced (for FREE, thanks to a big brother with an extra vehicle) and I'm back to being no worse off than I've ever been. Starting to stockpile some camera funds again, and I really AM anxious to start working on portrait photography. This would definitely be a good addition to the gear I'll need!


----------



## jake337

Stradawhovious said:


> So then...... When can I expect delivery of my free Monolight? :mrgreen:




If I get I promise I'll share if you need it for something


----------



## Stradawhovious

Village Idiot said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then...... When can I expect delivery of my free Monolight? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to pick it up at the ground floor of the hospital?
Click to expand...


And the second floor..... and the 4th floor, and across the street, and down the block...... 





jake337 said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then...... When can I expect delivery of my free Monolight? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get I promise I'll share if you need it for something
Click to expand...


Same goes on my end... but my guess is you have a FAR better chance than I do of being the recipient of this...... and deservedly so!


----------



## jake337

Stradawhovious said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then...... When can I expect delivery of my free Monolight? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to pick it up at the ground floor of the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the second floor..... and the 4th floor, and across the street, and down the block......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then...... When can I expect delivery of my free Monolight? :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I get I promise I'll share if you need it for something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same goes on my end... but my guess is you have a FAR better chance than I do of being the recipient of this...... and deservedly so!
Click to expand...


How come, we're all equals here.  I just want to be there when your doing some gun shots images!


----------



## Stradawhovious

jake337 said:


> How come, we're all equals here.  I just want to be there when your doing some gun shots images!



How come?  Because you're a much better photographer than I am, and will make better immediate use of it than I will.

As far as being at the next firearms photo session?  Consider yourself invited. I will keep you posted as to when it is.


----------



## sm4him

So, any decisions on who gets this yet?? Does persistence in checking the thread in hopes that it's you count for anything? If so, I'm in!


----------



## jake337

sm4him said:


> So, any decisions on who gets this yet?? Does persistence in checking the thread in hopes that it's you count for anything? If so, I'm in!




Ditto!


----------



## unpopular

i'm guessing we've all been bamboozled on this one...


----------



## jake337

unpopular said:


> i'm guessing we've all been bamboozled on this one...




Alpha seems like a good person.  I think he may just be busy and or waiting for more people to get there name in the hat.


----------



## sm4him

jake337 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing we've all been bamboozled on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha seems like a good person.  I think he may just be busy and or waiting for more people to get there name in the hat.
Click to expand...


^+1
I'm normally quite the skeptic, but I really don't think someone who's been around TPF as long as Alpha would have posted this if he wasn't sincere. My guess is he's just not had time to get on much, or just hasn't decided who to give it to.


----------



## 12sndsgood

jake337 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, any decisions on who gets this yet?? Does persistence in checking the thread in hopes that it's you count for anything? If so, I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
Click to expand...


i always lose the thread lol.


----------



## jake337

12sndsgood said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, any decisions on who gets this yet?? Does persistence in checking the thread in hopes that it's you count for anything? If so, I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i always lose the thread lol.
Click to expand...



Subscribe my friend, subscribe.

It's is strange that when someone gives away some cheap extension tubes or an old lens everyone is on top of it,

but when Alpha wants to give away a free frickin' Broncolor the thread disappears so quick......


----------



## unpopular

jake337 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing we've all been bamboozled on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha seems like a good person.  I think he may just be busy and or waiting for more people to get there name in the hat.
Click to expand...


I'm sure he was sincere, just wondering if he backed out and decided to go a different direction...


----------



## sm4him

Bump. Because I still want it.


----------



## unpopular

Maybe he dropped them on his head?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I'm confused, OP still hasn't made a decision and shipped the light?


----------



## jake337

So has anyone heard or talked to Alpha?  The OP has not posted since starting this thread.  Hope everything is ok.


----------

